# Joining the darkroom peps



## Artemis (Oct 29, 2004)

Just thought id say...im getting a darkroom soon, so Im joining with you guys now...Nice to meet the Darkroom TPFers


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2004)

The more the merrier, Artemis.    I hope my deal works out, and I'll be setting up one soon, too!    It's totally exciting, isn't it?


----------



## santino (Oct 29, 2004)

congrats Arty! darkrooms are great, aren't they?


----------



## aggiezach (Oct 29, 2004)

Welcome to Dark Side.....

Ha, somebody had to say it....



Zach


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 29, 2004)

Didn't you just get a 300D?


----------



## Artemis (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup!  but I also have a film, and I innnteeennndd to use it


----------



## Jamie R (Oct 31, 2004)

Well done Artemis!  

It's so easy to forget about people, life, society in the darkroom - time just flies by.  Bring an old transistor radio to keep you company too


----------



## Artemis (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## ZacKrohn (Nov 1, 2004)

UGH I cant wait till next year where I will have acess to darkrooms more often...I tried to convince my parents to convert my room into a darkroom but they didnt seem so hot on the idea . Oh well have fun artemis!


----------

